# 2018 bikes for Enduro.



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone changing bike for next year? What you going for? 

After 4 years on my current bike it's time for something new. Looking one aimed for enduro again but the old heads fried. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

I was in the same situation, I looked at most of the main brands and had to decide on what worked best with my particular body dimensions. I'm 5'9 with really short legs so I want a good roomy top-tube and a short, steep seat angle.

I tried the 2018 Giant Reign, Commencal Meta AM, Kona Process, Trek Slash, Trek Remedy and Santa Cruz Nomad and a few 2017 models inc Norco Range, Transition Patrol (I'm currently on the 2016 medium alloy Patrol), Specialized Enduro, etc.

If it fits you, the Giant Reign is pretty awesome in spec-level, warranty, price and weight. The slack seat angle ruined it for my stumpy legs though unfortunately. I was perched on the nose of the saddle even with it pushed forward on the rails.

The Commencal was very nice as well, good spec-level and price point. It's more like a mini-DH bike than the others that I rode, but still climbs respectably. I ended up preferring the Large size, with the seatpost slammed (they have a shortish Reach, and long seat tubes). I think if I owned one, I'd end up cutting the seattube down a tiny bit (Barelli does the same) and hoping it didn't cause me grief. This wouldn't be an issue for a non-hobbit though. I ended up wanting a sharper SA and shorter CS though after a bit of time riding it.

I was between sizes on the Slash (need an 18.5 dammit) but the 18.5 Remedy felt nice. It has a good weight to it, and great spec level and warranty. I'd prefer shorter CS personally but YMMV.

The new Nomad, much like the Commencal is a DH beast. It was out of my price range to be fair, but it has a crazy good weight and would be a good park bike. Bit overkill for the trails I ride though, and I was surprised that it didn't seem as sturdy and stiff as I would have liked.

In the end it came down to the new Patrol and the Kona Process. Both have good steep seat angles, long reach and short seat tubes. I've been a Transition fan for a long time (owned about 6 of them over the years), but they're expensive and the new frames are a good deal heavier than the old ones. I ended up ordered the base model of the new carbon Process 27.5 after a test ride. I got offered a good price and it seems very nicely finished with lots of well-thought out features. The frame looks good for bad weather conditions with no pockets for mud to collect, it is plenty stiff and has the geo I want. I might get a -1 degree headset for it depending on how it goes in the steep stuff, and I'm already wondering if a 205 x 62.5 or 65 will give it a bit more travel without causing problems, but I think I can make do with the 153mm anyway.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Also - sorry to be long winded - spec on 2018.

Nearly everything is going to come with GX Eagle unless you're looking at top of the line or really budget stuff. It seems pretty good though only time will tell on durability.

The Fox 36 now has 3 levels of damper and spec so double check which damper your bike comes with (FIT, GRIP or RC2).

The Lyrik comes in both RC and RCT3 models. I preferred the feel of the RCT3 but can say why as they're theoretically the same except for the 3 pos lever.

The new Fox DPX2 is pretty damn nice - if the Kona had one of those I would have decided quicker. I've always found the RS offerings didn't quite have enough LSC in the full-open position.

Pretty much everything has Guide brakes as well. The R level is pretty much only suitable for your pub bike or commuter IMO. Some brands are speccing the new Codes but I didn't get a chance to try those. I'd ignore the brake spec level and just budget for getting something better no matter which bike you look at. Personally, I'm going to fit my Hope E4s to the new bike and sell the Guides with the old one.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

The new codes are much better then last years guide RS. The only guides I would run are the ones with bite adjustment.

I have an '18 Enduro for next year, I'll also be picking something up in the 120-130 travel range for some of the more mellow races. The list so far includes- Spot Mayhem, Evil Following MB, Fuel EX, maybe a Stumpy.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Streetdoctor said:


> I have an '18 Enduro for next year, I'll also be picking something up in the 120-130 travel range for some of the more mellow races. The list so far includes- Spot Mayhem, Evil Following MB, Fuel EX, maybe a Stumpy.


If you're not set on carbon check the Smuggler, if you're set on carbon but not on 29, check the Calling.


----------



## Kona_Stuff (Jan 16, 2006)

Just bought a 2018 Kona Process 153 Carbon, gonna be fun to do a couple of local enduro/downhill races on it next summer


----------



## zachattack54 (Oct 19, 2016)

toodles said:


> If you're not set on carbon check the Smuggler, if you're set on carbon but not on 29, check the Calling.


+1 on the Calling. That's what I will be running next year. 150mm fork in X-low will yield 65ish degree head angle and the 130mm rear end feels like much much more...


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Streetdoctor said:


> I have an '18 Enduro for next year, I'll also be picking something up in the 120-130 travel range for some of the more mellow races. The list so far includes- Spot Mayhem, Evil Following MB, Fuel EX, maybe a Stumpy.


I forgot to say, but my 2015 Transition Scout has been awesome for milder Enduro races with a 150mm fork on it. The carbon Scout would be lighter and stiffer, or if you wanted a bit burlier bike, the new SBG Scout is longer and more sturdy. I'd nearly have gotten one of those for 90% of the local Enduro races we have.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Flipping change my mind every week. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Ended up riding the Following MB back to back with the SB4.5. Hate to say it but I'm buying the Yeti.


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

Had anyone tried Antidote Carbonjack? A lot of good review and the looks so awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mEKamonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

I just got a 2018 Trek Remedy 8, my first enduro type bike after having a few XC bikes. I was deciding between the Commencal Meta and the Remedy. Bike has been super fun and the GX Eagle is pretty sweet!


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

My list is. Remedy 9.8, Transition Patrol or Scout and the Reign alloy 1. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mEKamonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

My buddy has the Patrol (alloy version) He let me take it for a spin I really liked it a lot esp since its a PNW company, but the 2 year frame warranty dropped it off my list. I may never break a frame (I'm not a jumper) I just feel a lifetime warranty is nice to have.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Yea the warranty is putting me off along with the rear break cable being outside, the weight and I think it's not boost at the front. But for some reason it's still top of my list lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2zmtnz (Apr 20, 2017)

look into guerrilla gravity (all bikes (frames) are hand made in Denver) the new "the smash" (140mm 29er) or the Megatrail (150/165mm 27.5) would be a great Enduro bike.

I have a megatrail and I love it for riding everything here in the PNW.


----------



## mEKamonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

The Patrol rides great, thats why it went to top 3 on my list =)


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

The Yeti rides so good my 2018 race bikes will be a 4.5 and a 5.5 and I'm a yeti-hater :madman::eekster:


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

SimonNI said:


> Yea the warranty is putting me off along with the rear break cable being outside, the weight and I think it's not boost at the front


They're 3 year warranty on the new bikes. The external rear brake is a big plus IMO, I hate needed to bleed/break a hydraulic line just to install or remove a brake. I'm sure they're boost on the front now as well. The weight is a bit of an issue tho.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

toodles said:


> They're 3 year warranty on the new bikes. The external rear brake is a big plus IMO, I hate needed to bleed/break a hydraulic line just to install or remove a brake. I'm sure they're boost on the front now as well. The weight is a bit of an issue tho.


Yea I hear you, up to 3 but some others are lifetime warranty. It's my OCD more than anything with the rear break but know for sure it will be better for work.

Interested to hear that they might be boost at the front aswell, anything I've seen so far only talks about the rear. I'll drop them an email.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## INF216 (Feb 16, 2015)

I sold my stable and picked up a used Yeti 5.5 and still have enough for entries and travel in the bike fund. 1st Good decision I’ve made so far


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Have you looked into the the Pivot Firebird, Switchblade, Mach 6, or Mach 5.5? How about the SC Hightower LT or their regular version Hightower? Ibis Mojo HD4? Scott Genius? Orbea Rallon?

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

New toodlemobile - 2018 Kona Process 275 CR.
Basically stock, except XT cranks, Bikeyoke Revive Dropper and Joystick Builder saddle, Hope E4 brakes and tubeless.
14.5kg (32lbs). Will probably go a 50mm stem and go back to 31.8mm bars at the same time and I'm waiting on a Luftkappe to arrive as well. My OneUp chain device didn't fit because the top ISCG mount is recessed and the main pivot fouls - will sort some spacers. Aside from the crappy 3 engagement point rear hub its a really sorted spec level.


----------



## mEKamonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice choice! I dig the colors!


----------



## jpsander25 (Nov 28, 2017)

Out of all the bikes I've gotten to demo, I'm split between the new Process 29 and Enduro 29. I should be able to demo the Sentinel in the coming weeks and the Slash. I'm really hoping I like the Sentinel since the GX build has so much bang for your buck IMO. The Slash seems awesome but $4500 for a budget nx build sucks. I think it'll be a hard choice either way.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Im all canfield this year. Last year I was on a Riot (toir) and a yeti sb6c this year I will be on a coiled out balance. I learned last year that there is zero shame in walking the bike on big transfers. So worrying about climbing weight is not nearly as important as I had thought and the small climbs in the stages are over and done with pretty fast. My advice to all is get the most amount of bike/travel you are willing to push around all day. At the amateur level weight is just a number on a scale.


----------



## Cozzy (Feb 11, 2018)

I just picked up a 2017 Trek Slash 9.8 demo for a lark from by LBS. Put in my first ride with it yesterday. All of my expectations have been met: passable climber, absolute baller on the descents. All of my initial remorse for not waiting for the Capra 29er has melted away......for the most part.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

I ended up ordering an Orbea Rallon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Add the new Capra to the list.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Man I tell ya the choices available are mind blowing. We've re-did our short list again... In order top to bottom: Orbea Rallon, SC Bronson (Aluminum S build), YT Capra & SC High Tower LT (tied). 



Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

Capra 29 CF Pro on order, think I will keep my 2015 Intense Carbine 29 for pedally races.


----------



## Cavermatthew (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm riding a 2017 Vitus Sentier VRS 27.5 (upgraded a bit) this year. Hey, somebody has to represent the hardtails. In the Midwest, the enduro races are (mostly) pretty tame, so it's fairly easy (and more fun) to ride an aggressive, long-travel hardtail.


----------



## bikinbeast (Dec 31, 2005)

Some food for thought:

Evil Wreckoning vs Orbea Rallon vs Specialized Enduro vs Transition Sentinel vs Trek Slash

https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/2018-Vital-MTB-Long-Travel-29er-Test-Sessions,2242


----------



## Senor_Martillo (Jun 20, 2014)

Picked up A Whyte S-150 Works in December. Planning (hoping) on smashing the competition in Hood River on May 19th.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

SimonNI said:


> I ended up ordering an Orbea Rallon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sickest enduro bike out right now! Great choice!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like I’ll be on a Guerilla Gravity Smash this year! Keeping the Enduro as a backup for now.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

ALimon said:


> Sickest enduro bike out right now! Great choice!


Thanks. It's always there or there about, just have to wait till 11th of June.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kg_img (Apr 3, 2018)

*Antidote Carbonjack*



Keithyk said:


> Had anyone tried Antidote Carbonjack? A lot of good review and the looks so awesome!


Yes. I have one. And I love it


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

kg_img said:


> Yes. I have one. And I love it
> 
> View attachment 1191297
> 
> ...


That's a pretty cool build!

My Carbonjack frame just arrived too! Waiting for the brakeset to arrive before I can start the build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg_img (Apr 3, 2018)

Keithyk said:


> That's a pretty cool build!
> 
> My Carbonjack frame just arrived too! Waiting for the brakeset to arrive before I can start the build.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Would love to hear what you think. What frame# do you have? Mine is #10.


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

kg_img said:


> Congrats! Would love to hear what you think. What frame# do you have? Mine is #10.


My frame #16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jufertor666 (Jun 4, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Kona Process 165?
I'm interested to know how capable it's in climbing

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

jufertor666 said:


> Has anyone tried the Kona Process 165?
> I'm interested to know how capable it's in climbing


I've got a 153 long shocked to 160mm. It's a decent climber and resists bobbing well but I'd prefer a steeper real seat angle to get over the pedals for long climbs. The slack actual seat angle means when the seat is full up I'm a bit further back than I'd like.


----------



## jufertor666 (Jun 4, 2018)

With 160 mm rear like you did, what is the new seat angle? Have you measure it?


toodles said:


> I've got a 153 long shocked to 160mm. It's a decent climber and resists bobbing well but I'd prefer a steeper real seat angle to get over the pedals for long climbs. The slack actual seat angle means when the seat is full up I'm a bit further back than I'd like.


Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

It hasn't made a huge difference because I normally chuck it in climb or trail mode for long transfers. Plus I've put in an angleset to slacken it to the figures are all a bit skewed anyway.


----------



## Radical Ride (Feb 24, 2013)

*My Antidote CarbonJack*



Keithyk said:


> My frame #16
> 
> I have #14, came from a Transition Covert 2 to a Intense 2014 Carbine to this and it is awesome !!! Nice to meet you


----------



## Radical Ride (Feb 24, 2013)

Photo


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

So my bike came.. a week in and due to work I still havnt got out a run.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

Radical Ride said:


> Keithyk said:
> 
> 
> > My frame #16
> ...


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

Keithyk said:


> My frame #16
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, can I check what is the cassette size you are using? Do you notice that the gap between the cassette lock ring and the frame is really wide? I am having problem to run cassette with 45t and onwards using my XTR Di2. It can't shift properly. Adjusting the B tension plus the. Di2 electronic tuning will correct the smallest up to the second largest cog. However this doesn't make it move up to the largest 45 cog. Adjust the b tension again will move it to the largest cog but shifting to the rest of the cog is not accurate anymore.

Is there any issues using cable? I am going to modify the hanger to make then RD closer to the cassette by offsetting the wide gap in between
View attachment 1206135


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radical Ride (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi I have a Sram X01 42-10 cassette, the space from the last cog to the frame looks similar to yours. Once the b screw is set and the tension it changes up the cassette well but can be a little slow in change on the fast cogs.


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

Radical Ride said:


> Hi I have a Sram X01 42-10 cassette, the space from the last cog to the frame looks similar to yours. Once the b screw is set and the tension it changes up the cassette well but can be a little slow in change on the fast cogs.


Thanks. Seems that's the design issue. Will see if the modify hanger works, otherwise, have no choice but to go for cable shifting instead of the Di2 electric shifting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithyk (Feb 3, 2016)

My first ride with Carbonjack...this bike is incredible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

Right on man! Nice to see another Carbonjack born!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm in the middle of a bike test/review. Have ridden all of the enduro(ish) sleds and now starting into the trail bikes.

Fezzari La Sal Peak should be on the list here if it isn't already. 

Ripmo, Wreckoning, and Foxy Carbon 29 are contenders, too.

Scott Ransom not nearly as much.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

mikesee said:


> I'm in the middle of a bike test/review. Have ridden all of the enduro(ish) sleds and now starting into the trail bikes.
> 
> Fezzari La Sal Peak should be on the list here if it isn't already.
> 
> ...


I thought you hated all things "enduro" and riding fast?  Surprised to hear you say that about the Ransom.

I'm demoing a ripmo friday.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Streetdoctor said:


> I thought you hated all things "enduro" and riding fast?  Surprised to hear you say that about the Ransom.
> 
> I'm demoing a ripmo friday.


Not exactly. Mostly I just hate endurbro's -- like you... 

I raced bikes for 20+ years, more than half of those as a collect-a-paycheck-pro. Since the last race 13 years ago I've moved in the opposite direction from going fast. I can still get after it when needed, but rarely have the desire or motivation to ride that way.

That aside, it's fun to ride new carbon spaceships if only to realize why you prefer the bike you already own.

Heading out for ride #2 on the Ripmo right now.

Ransom is an amazing, fast, competent bike, just too harsh for my tastes and not really possible to make it less harsh without replacing both dampers. Which are sort of integral to the design...


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

mikesee said:


> Not exactly. Mostly I just hate endurbro's -- like you...
> 
> I raced bikes for 20+ years, more than half of those as a collect-a-paycheck-pro. Since the last race 13 years ago I've moved in the opposite direction from going fast. I can still get after it when needed, but rarely have the desire or motivation to ride that way.
> 
> ...


 :lol::lol::lol: Ahhh cool well I'll be interested in what you think of the Ripmo. Parking lot test it feels pretty solid. Kinda surprised it doesn't have a bigger showing in the front range. I'm not sure I've ever seen one at any of the local races.

Let me know if you can get your hands on an Evil offering...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Streetdoctor said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Ahhh cool well I'll be interested in what you think of the Ripmo. Parking lot test it feels pretty solid. Kinda surprised it doesn't have a bigger showing in the front range. I'm not sure I've ever seen one at any of the local races.
> 
> Let me know if you can get your hands on an Evil offering...


You don't see Ibis on the Front Range because everyone has their heads too far up Yeti's ass.

I rode the SB130 yesterday at Loma, and the Ripmo today on Free Lunch/Pucker Up/Holy Cross, etc...

Suspension on the Ripmo felt eleventy gajillion times better than the Yeti. Both BB's were too low for my liking, and both cockpits a bit stretched for my old-man preferences. But it was really the suspension where the differences were most obvious. Yeti is efficient, stable, and harsh AF. Ripmo is efficient, stable, plush, composed, and generally felt so much better to me, here. Never got the last 2% of travel out of either end, even on the harsh slapper landings on Free Lunch. Meaning it basically felt bottomless where the Yeti pretty much hurt off the same stuff.

I still wouldn't buy either -- the low BB being the main dealbreaker.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Just got back from demoing the 2019 Giant Reign Advanced. Damn thats a nice feeling bike on the descents, but honestly - does a proper seat angle cost more? Why the hell does the seat have to be so far back? It made climbing a total chore and was a deal breaker for me. Such good value and a really good bike in every other way.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

mikesee said:


> You don't see Ibis on the Front Range because everyone has their heads too far up Yeti's ass.
> 
> I rode the SB130 yesterday at Loma, and the Ripmo today on Free Lunch/Pucker Up/Holy Cross, etc...
> 
> ...


I owned a 150 for a little over a month. I liked the bike a lot but the back end was so flexy I could get a 2.3" tire to rub. I like the Yeti suspension for a race bike personally, not as much fun but fast 

What sag were you running on the ripmo? Looks like it does better around 20-25%. A 13.5" BB doesn't seem low by modern standards but I understand the numbers can lie a little bit. I rode a Sentinel a couple months ago and the bike descended great but sat so deep in it's travel when pedaling I wasn't really a fan, supposedly it has a 13.7" BB.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Streetdoctor said:


> I owned a 150 for a little over a month. I liked the bike a lot but the back end was so flexy I could get a 2.3" tire to rub. I like the Yeti suspension for a race bike personally, not as much fun but fast
> 
> What sag were you running on the ripmo? Looks like it does better around 20-25%. A 13.5" BB doesn't seem low by modern standards but I understand the numbers can lie a little bit. I rode a Sentinel a couple months ago and the bike descended great but sat so deep in it's travel when pedaling I wasn't really a fan, supposedly it has a 13.7" BB.


Agreed on the 150 (and 135 for that matter) being a good race bike. Fast, not fun, is the goal there. Which is why I've noted that I'm just not the demographic (slow, old, not very snappy dresser...) the bike is aimed at.

I started with 25% and eventually settled on ~30% sag on the Ripmo. I double-gacked both pedals (while coasting, with them level) pumping through a chunky bit of the Wing that I've never thought twice about before. Eye opener.

I get that modern geo has gravitated toward lower BB's. I get why. Given that the Lunch Loops are my backyard and that type of trail is what I seek out when I travel, a 13.5" static BB is utterly unacceptable to me.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

My take on The Ripmo after a lap at Apex and White Ranch. 

The bike is really light! Pedals a little better than the Yeti with a very firm pedal platform. It’s a little twitchy descending at speed due to the steeper (66 lol) HTA but something I would get used to. I’m coming from a bike with a 64.5 HTA so most people probably won’t feel that way. I didn’t have any issue with the BB being too low. Unfortunately the digressive leverage rate near the end of it’s stroke caused severely harsh bottom outs on the 2018 X2. I think this is where people are getting the “not composed” feeling from. The 2018 X2 on this bike bottoms out with about 3/8” kashima showing. This was at 1/2” sag or 25% (235psi) and the HSC almost completely open (where Ibis recommends). I’m 200lb in gear for reference. I’m going to get a couple more shuttle laps in tomorrow and play with the shock more adding a bunch of HSC before returning the bike. When I picked it up the HSC was completely closed, not surprised now. It’s now apparent why the EWS guys were running the DPX2 instead of the X2. I really wish I could demo it with a 19 x2 with 3 or maybe even 4 volume spacers. I’m a little worried about how harsh that might make the ride though. I might have to pass on the Ripmo... but it’s soo close. IMO it just struggles a little too much pointed down for a 145/160 bike. I’m now leaning more towards the Evil Offering with a very progressive leverage curve.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

save yourself a bunch of time and money and try to find a Canfield Riot ( toir) in one size up and buy it. I have ridden so many 29ers and this one is amazing. Well unless you are a plow rider, but if you are a pump and jump and rip corners guy this mike is the one for you.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm going to give the Ransom a shot I think.... The fact that it feels similar to my old Enduro is a good thing. I put a beating on that bike more than any other bike I've owned for the last 3 years. My only real gripe with it was the way it sprinted. with Twinlock it might be pretty good and it's getting some good reviews.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I've had my Ransom for a week... best bike I've ever ridden. I think Mikesee is crazy :lol:

I'd do more of a review but VitalMTB summed it up nicely.

https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/gu...1h4ne_ttmNbhkG8iwX9xWIPA#product-reviews/3331


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

i updated my thoughts on the ransom elsewhere, but apparently not here.

my main complaint from my first 2 rides was that the suspension was harsh on small stuff. several other people in the test rode it, and eventually people stopped noticing that harshness. so i rode it again. the suspension had broken in/opened up substantially after the first ~6 rides or so. it honestly felt great.

other than the fact that it can't fit bigger than 2.6" tires, i can't find much to fault. the dual lever that controls the firmup/lockout seemed anything but intuitive to find, but i'm sure i'd either get used to that or find a way to fabricate a better mount.

other than that, great bike.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

mikesee said:


> i updated my thoughts on the ransom elsewhere, but apparently not here.
> 
> my main complaint from my first 2 rides was that the suspension was harsh on small stuff. several other people in the test rode it, and eventually people stopped noticing that harshness. so i rode it again. the suspension had broken in/opened up substantially after the first ~6 rides or so. it honestly felt great.
> 
> ...


hahaha I'm just messing with ya. I definitely agree about the suspension though! My first ride I thought the exact same thing. I lowered pressure a bit on the 2nd ride and it felt right on! 30% sag in back felt perfect. I'm used to running around 25. I ended up swapping the fit4 damper out and dropping in a Grip2 as well. No reason IMO for the twinlock on the fork around here unless you're doing a lot of road riding. I also used the adapter to disconnect the dropper/twinlock from the stock shitty grips and moved it inboard a bunch and angled down a bit. That definitely helped. I was planning on swapping to the above bar twinlock to run a regular trigger dropper but now I think I'll leave it. Muscle memory took over and it looks cleaner


----------



## Fluid Focus (May 17, 2017)

Hey everyone. I saw some of you mentioning Antidote Carbonjack. My shop Fluid Focus is the US distributor for Antidote. Just wanted to reach out(a few of you i've spoken with) incase you needed anything or were interested in a frame. Glad you guys are stoked on them! Ryan


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Nearly time for a 2019 bikes for Enduro thread...


----------

